# My Top Pictures Taken



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Having been sorting through some of the 1000s of pics taken on my travels I thought I would post here a few of what are in my opinion the best I have taken. Let me know what you think.

midnight sun in Norway










daybreak over corfu










Hong Kong at night from Kowloon side










sunset in corfu










vegas from a hellicopter










this was taken in corfu as well


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

bellagio fountins in vegas










icebergs in south america










lightning near blackpool










A ship I worked in in Shanghai










there are 1000s more but thease are some of my faves


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Great photos Phil, the midnight sun one is stunning. :thumbsup:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

thunderbolt said:


> Great photos Phil, the midnight sun one is stunning. :thumbsup:


Cheers I took nearly a whole roll (yes it was film in those days) And that was the best others were good but that just seams special


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

All very impressive.

I have to agree on the midnight sun one, that is particularly nice.

Do you mind if I add it to my Desktop Background collection?


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

Robin S said:


> All very impressive.
> 
> I have to agree on the midnight sun one, that is particularly nice.
> 
> Do you mind if I add it to my Desktop Background collection?


No Go ahead I took a few others as well I may post them up as well.

here you go a few more

midnight sun and lightning (all the lightning ones were taken on the same night)


----------



## Pilot65 (Feb 2, 2009)

:kewlpics:


----------



## jl9139 (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice love the swallows!


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Norway eh.


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

love the Norway photo - want to go there now!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice pics Phil! :thumbsup:

Mark


----------



## shag (Mar 9, 2010)

Wow :notworthy:


----------



## SteveF (Feb 10, 2010)

Phil....mate I would knock that watch hobby in the head.....photography is your bag :notworthy:

Fantastic photos


----------

